
Set Up Continuous Deployment on Node.js App Using GitHub and HerokuC - sssaini
https://blog.sssaini.io/how-to-set-up-continuous-deployment-on-nodejs-app-using-heroku-and-github/
======
mtbnut
Novel. My deploy tracking tool doesn’t integrate with Heroku. It’s a new
service so maybe they will at some point, but it’s nice since I can see impact
of my deploys with one tool; up until last month, I had tabs open to Sentry,
Honeybadger, Clubhouse, and LaunchDarkly. No longer the case—so relieved.

~~~
sssaini
Not to mention they all have different price points and quota limits that make
deployment harder than it has to be.

